# Rocky Fork lake Catfish Marcgh 21



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Early Spring Catfish Tournament at Rocky Fork Lake. March 21st 8a-3p, North Shore ramp, remember $25 per person as many on your boat as you want. 2 Rods per person 6 fish limit for Team. No Stringers fish must be alive at weigh in. Contact Vbowler or Salmonid ( Mark 937-974-2908) for more details

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

results... water was slightly stained, and around 44-45 degrees in middle and upper lake. sunny, chilly in the am but warming to 55, steady SW-West winds from 10-15 MPH

The Early Spring Catfish Tournament at Rocky Fork Lake 6 fish limit
1st Mark Blauvelt, Vince Nadosky, Bill Nadosky - 47.8lbs
2nd Tim Lange, Daniel Vance - 47.0 lbs Big Fish 15.4lbs
3rd Clyde Caldwell, Tim Mulvihill, Mike Mulvihill - 46.6lbs
4th Jack Creed, Eric Brammer - 45.8lbs


Salmonid


----------

